# Logitech ThunderPad G-YB ARC2



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

I was needing some drivers for my controller and that is what it says on the bottom of my controller. All I can do is use the 6-button gamepad driver and this actually has 8 buttons. 2 shoulder buttons 4 regular buttons and a start and select button. I was wanting to know if there is somewhere I can get this driver I have looked everywhere and only seen people requesting it. I was needing it for my Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi

I have heard these work: http://www.wingmanteam.com/latest_software/latest_soft_xp.htm

Worth a try at least. :smile:


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks I will give it a try when I get home.


----------



## willmon18 (Apr 22, 2006)

Well I actually found that Windows XP has the drivers with it. The Software you gave me didn't do anything for getting the driver for it. To make sure that this was true I went to my mom's computer that didn't have the software installed and got to the game controllers and clicked on add controller and then click on Logitech Wingman Digital Devices(Auto-Detect) and it detected my Logitech Thunderpad G-YB ARC2 which said when it got done installing it said it was a Logitech Thunderpad Digital. And all the buttons and everything on it works now. Thank you for your help now if someone else asks the same question you can provide them with this answer that is if they have Windows XP anyways.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Glad you got it sorted and thanks for letting us know. This wasn't clear in the 1st post. All that was clear was that you have a game controller and you need its drivers. Yes, when you get any device, go to the add hardware wizard and let Win detect it as you did. Thats the main and best method as most drivers are included with XP. If it doesn't work then you need updated drivers from the manufacturer as I later posted. So did yu get it working on the first (not mums) computer then?

If you didn't obviously something other is wrong with your comp then.


----------

